# Bostar or Shars?



## Papa Charlie (Aug 18, 2020)

I have a AXA tool on my lathe but the tool holders onlyhandle up to 1/2" shank tools. I am looking to replace it with a BXA. Can't afford the Aloris or Phase II. Looking at the Bostar and Shars. 

Does anyone have any experience with these?
Is one better than the other?
Any concerns with either?

Thanks very much for the help.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 18, 2020)

I got the Shars in AXA, been using it a lot in the 3 years I've had it.  It is smooth and locks up well.  Fit and finish are good, no complaints.  Glad I didn't buy from an unauthorized reseller off eBay.


----------



## DAT510 (Aug 18, 2020)

What Size Lathe?  If you currently have an AXA QCTP, will a BXA fit or could it be too tall?  

As an alternative, they make AXA tool holders that will accept tool shanks larger than 1/2".  

For example:  This Shars AXA accepts 5/8" shanks.  https://www.shars.com/turning-and-facing-holder-1-type-101-xl-axa


----------



## Janderso (Aug 18, 2020)

DAT510 said:


> What Size Lathe? If you currently have an AXA QCTP, will a BXA fit or could it be too tall?


I'm glad someone asked. They make extra large capacity within the AXA-BXA etc.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 18, 2020)

Aside from the oversized holders, you can just mill down the bottom of the tool shank to fit your holders. Going from 1/2" to 5/8" shank tools is not going to make a difference in rigidty (in most cases). Only advantage is you will find more tool options for the larger shanks.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 18, 2020)

i have a bunch of the 5/8" AXA holders from shars for both of my 1236's, they work just fine.


----------



## DavidR8 (Aug 18, 2020)

I have the Bostars AXA QCTP.
It's good after some massaging to eliminate notchiness when tightening down the holder.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 18, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> I have the Bostars AXA QCTP.
> It's good after some massaging to eliminate notchiness when tightening down the holder.


i took a couple of my rougher fitting holders and blued them up to see where the binding was.
after a few strokes with a hand scraper on the high spots, they function much better.
sometimes the dovetails are not exactly the same dimensions , which adds to interference


----------



## DavidR8 (Aug 18, 2020)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i took a couple of my rougher fitting holders and blued them up to see where the binding was.
> after a few strokes with a hand scraper on the high spots, they function much better.
> sometimes the dovetails are not exactly the same dimensions , which adds to interference


I used some valve lapping compound to lap the scroll and wedge parts together.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 18, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> I used some valve lapping compound to lap the scroll and wedge parts together.


very nice touch!!


----------



## Papa Charlie (Aug 18, 2020)

My lathe is a 12x36. From the top of the compound to the center of the  chuck  is 1.2".
I have the AXA on there. Will take a look at some of the Shars tool holders.

My concern with rigidity is i plan to chamber my own barrels  for my competition  rifles. Precision is everything.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 18, 2020)

Papa Charlie said:


> My lathe is a 12x36. From the top of the compound to the center of the chuck is 1.2".



You should be able to use BXA then with 5/8" tools. I use a BXA on my import 12x36.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 19, 2020)

Papa Charlie said:


> My lathe is a 12x36. From the top of the compound to the center of the  chuck  is 1.2".
> I have the AXA on there. Will take a look at some of the Shars tool holders.
> 
> My concern with rigidity is i plan to chamber my own barrels  for my competition  rifles. Precision is everything.


for rigidity, you may wish to have a look at a AXA Wedge post.
the toolholders themselves are pretty much equal among the import brands i have purchased.
some need to be massaged a little to keep them from binding.
i have not come across dovetails that are too loose on import toolholders, so far


----------



## NCjeeper (Aug 19, 2020)

I have the Bostar wedge. No complaints. It works as it should. Not sure what the price difference is between Shars and CDCO.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Aug 20, 2020)

The AXA I have is not the wedge type it is the one with the button that comes out horizontally and locks the tool holder in place. 

Here is an image of my holder. Maybe it is a good one and I won't need to move up and can use the tool holders that allow for a larger tool shank. That would be fine with me.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 20, 2020)

I also have the Bostar wedge. It's not an Aloris, but it's a good solid, repeatable toolpost.


----------

